# Cheaper Solar



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

This may be a start to cheaper solar here in the US.



> Chinese plant could power a Valley solar boom​
> Ed Taylor, Tribune
> 
> November 16, 2009 -
> ...


----------



## survivalpro (Nov 14, 2009)

Time for American companies to start producing more solar panels at lower prices or the Chinese will beat us to the punch. They have already taken over the auto industry and this is the next big money product.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Often they can not.



> Massachusetts-based Evergreen Solar announced it will be moving its solar panel production to China.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

They will move the company in---declare they can't find the proper workers and then be granted visas for as many as they want to bring over to staff their plant.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I wonder if the Chinese have gone insane... Surely *insert facetious icon*, the Chinese can manufacture and ship them to us a lot cheaper than they can build and sell them for, if they produce them with American labor.

No, cheaper solar would be if the Chinese, with their vast untapped labor market, were to go whole hog in producing panels...

Of course, if they were made here, locals might pick up tons of seconds and blemish panels dirt cheap!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The solar manufacturer that is opening a factory in Arizona is the largest manufacturer in China. You don't get that way by making bad business decisions. I remember back in the 80's when the Japanese auto manufacturers could make cars cheaper here, maybe the same thing has happened with China and solar panels?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

If they build an almost completely automated plant, labor costs are negligible. In that case, build it where the equipment is coming from, and where the panels will be sold. 

Just another thought...

Michael


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

FWIW

You have to consider who is buying the panels. Most people that install them don't look only at cost. They are looking at reducing CO2. Many are refusing to buy panels made in China because of the carbon footprint of shipping them here. They also see the lax or lack of enviromental controls in China.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

And just imagine - they can place "Made in America" on the product - even if it is on automatons.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Saffron said:


> And just imagine - they can place "Made in America" on the product - even if it is on automatons.


This allows them to make all their industrial parts in China using whatever labor then ship it to the US for assembly. In that way they can sell their goodies paying ZERO percentage duties and taxes. By definition anything assembled in the US legally becomes Made In USA. They don't even have to bother marking it as no marking is needed on individual component parts imported and no marking whatsoever is needed on the final product if it is made / assembled in the US. Now doesn't that just warm your heart just a little bit. :icecream::icecream: I didn't think so, me either.:grit:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Buy used on Craigslist.A friend just got unisolars for 60 CENTS a watt used,wow!
Approximately 1000 watts,600 bucks.They werent the prettiest panels(some were a little gouged up) but produce the power,YUP!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

China is going to eat our lunch again with their investment in clean energy. Meanwhile one political party seems intent on helping them by fighting the inevitable switch from dirty energy.


----------

